# Children at Horse shows



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats horrible! Too bad you didnt have time to find the kids parents and tell them. 

We have a lot of kids at our shows but I have to say most of them are great and very respectful

My pet peeve is dogs running loose. Ughhh. Or people leaving dogs in a stall barking all night. My poor horse at one show got no rest as the stall behind him was full of yapping puppies. 


Kay


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Gah I see it all the time. Mother riding at shows while they don't bother to find a babysitter for their kids so they are bored hanging about cause trouble. It is very frustrating and so irresponsible of the parents. Horses are big animals with minds of their own and children should not be left unattended around them.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I had an experience like that at my last show, but it didn't end quite as well... 2-Pak's first time under saddle in a show, and a couple kids decided to run across the aluminum bleachers shooting water guns. I'm not sure if it was the noise or the water that hit his hindquarters, but 2-Pak flipped out, and I just barely got him off the rail and away from the other horses as he started doing a very impressive imitation of a bucking bronc.
He's a pretty spooky horse to begin with, but I had him all desensitized to the sights and sounds pre-show, best I could. 
Then, several classes later, I spotted those exact same kids nearing the fenceline as I trotted out Bandit in his halter class. They ran around with their water guns again, but fortunately didn't disturb any horses this time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is so frustrating. It is a shame anymore that so many parents do not even attempt to control their kids or teach them respect. I was going to horse shows the entire time I was growing up and I was either sitting in the bleachers with my mom or my brother and I were playing _under_ the bleachers where the horses couldn't see us. I almost hate to sound harsh but some of those kids would benefit from having the crap kicked out of them when they do something stupid like that.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

at the show I was at recently they kept announcing about keeping dogs and kids on leashes. everyone laughed but I think there was a little trutht to the kids on the leash


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Ugh, I hate that!

I mean, I have no problems with well behaved kids, or well trained dogs offleash at the stable are outside. But otherwise it is just a PITA

Last summer, this group of young (like 5) kids started chucking mud at me and some other kids while we were in our show clothes! Eeeek, I was on my last pair of clean breeches too with 2 days of the show left


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate that so much. I guess its because i know for a fact that when i was that age if i did anything like that my parents wold not wait for me to be out of sight to tan my hide! 
I remember one time a girl was getting ready for a barrel race and one of the kids ran in front of her horse scared everyone half to death including the girl and the horse....both were so unfocused after that and knocked all 3 of their barrels.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

wow, that would have really irritated me! I would have definately had a stern talking to with the kid and then his parents. Where were the parents in all of this?!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

that probably would got me killed my horse is so flighty he will go in and do his job but if for any reason he can get stupid he will . .. good thing you have a well behaved horse but still people should have the respect to leash their kids lol or leave them home with a babysitter or grandparents what need be..


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I would have had a few not so nice words with that kids parents. I can honestly say Ive never had issues with little ones...thank the lord. But teenagers I've had issues with. Nothing that they personally did to me...but the temper tantrums I've seen...yelling at their horse, their parents. This one particuarly nasty teenage girl was in one of her "moods" at one show...then literally right in front of my truck with me eating a sandwich on the tailgate her horse crow-hopped and SPLAT down on the ground she went. I laughed inside...but boy was it a drama right out of a soap opera. People carried her to her trailer...they brought her ice...the horses were hurled in the trailer and she was taken to the ER. What a queen. Anyway...thats my story about what goes around comes around...


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

As a parent, I won't go to a show unless I have a babysitter for my son. He's almost 4, but is bored with horses and easily distracted. NOT a good combo for a show. My almost 6 year old daughter(just started showing leadline) is the total opposite. At the barn or at shows, she understands to be quiet, respectful, and obedient. If she is asked to do something, she does it quietly. She knows to stay with mom or the trainer, and if she's bored or tired she goes back to the trailer or car and takes a nap, has a snack, or colors. She NEVER just wanders around, disturbing other people or their horses. Why is that so hard for people to teach? It's a privilege, not a right, to work with these animals, so treat it as such!!!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> at the show I was at recently they kept announcing about keeping dogs and kids on leashes. everyone laughed but I think there was a little trutht to the kids on the leash


 
Haha they said this at Rolex too! 
Its true though. People need to learn to watch not only their dogs, but also their kids.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

i have not ever had a problem with children at rated shows or open shows (thank god) but.... when i show my horse at the county fair for 4-H (or even the state horse show) there are ALWAYS little kids that will run up your horses butt and scream CAN I PET YOUR HORSE!!!????? 
so instinctively my horse (did i mention he's just a wee-bit highstrung and oh yeah an ARAB) whips around at a million miles an hour, snortin and blowin, and just about stomps the kid

and then the parents are unhappy with me, uh sorry that your kid ran up my horses a$$?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh. god. I hate little kids at horse shows. 

Next to the ring (or like 7 ft away) there is this old scenic hay wagon just sitting there. I'm fine with that really, its just a rusty old hay wagon for decoration. But it is constantly being sat on and jumped on by little kids. And its old and rusty so it squeaks. I've had to in the middle of a class tell them to stop like 15 times as my horse is flipping out.

Its ridiculous.


----------



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

Their parents should be held responsible _somehow! _I mean, no horse is entirely "bombproof". If your horse gets hit with a rock, spooked by an unexpected child who is out of control on the rail, or whatever else the case may be... you're going to do poorly in your class. Too bad you can't make them reimburse your show fees... especially if there are witnesses to the behavior. Of course, that would never happen. But what about horse show bouncers? You know, to throw people out. Ha! Take that, Junior!


----------

